# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Fixing external plaster trim around a door opening

## ozcob

When fixing external plaster trim around a door opening should you cut the face at 45 degrees 
(at the corners) or just leave it at 90 degrees ?

----------


## Tools

Yes 
Tools

----------


## joynz

Assuming, I’ve understood the question correctly: 
Yes 45 degrees - if two trims are going to intersect - otherwise there will be a bulge where the two cross which will be harder to cover with the plaster finishing  coats. 
There are usually diagrams in the detailed installation instructions for plasterboard / trim makers which show what to do.  Also how2plaster website is good.

----------


## ozcob

Thanks for the responses - I did have a bit of a look at the how2plaster website but couldn't see it there - probably just missed it!

----------

